# what Is this for?



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

What Is this for?:blink:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

moore said:


> What Is this for?:blink:



*This*, in the English language, is the singular proximal demonstrative.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Some type of tool for hand tapers:blink:

It's a broom handle, and your using the wrong end if your trying to sweep the dust off, use the other end:whistling2:

you use it to dimple with, right


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

So simple ... A real time saver.
A stick with a 5'' screw on the end..


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh ! There's a pic now ! Is it used to hold up a wall with only 2 screws in it ? :whistling2::jester:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

moore said:


> So simple ... A real time saver.
> A stick with a 5'' screw on the end..


But then again maybe you use it to hold up Ultraflex or other bead products ? While installing ?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Oh ! There's a pic now ! Is it used to hold up a wall with only 2 screws in it ? :whistling2::jester:


The glue does that..[ sorry bout the pic]


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

hurry moore, my daughters about to take over my computer for the next week

good bye dry wall talk


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

It's a pole for the strippers you bring in at lunch time.

Well my guess, since I see a light, you stick the light on the pole to check out your high stuff


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

moore said:


> So simple ... A real time saver.
> A stick with a 5'' screw on the end..


 For poking lighting wires back in their hole on high ceilings? My second guess is it's used on bad payers...simple but effective.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> What Is this for?:blink:


 Beatin the apprentice with 2 make him go faster!!:thumbup:


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

you really need a new camera


----------



## muttbucket (Jul 10, 2011)

It is a tool to prove insulation guys are underpaid.

Anybody else notice the ass fab happening on jobs since the 90's?
Guys with those f'n metal scaffolds that make all the noise,
stupid tuba oompaloompa songs everyday.
So I started listening to Pravas Vani, The largest Indian radio broadcast in North America-
Or hank williams I, II, or III
The music has the same effect-
Drives the watchers and undesireables from my unit

You do know that's some $8.00 an hour Mexican insulation laborer installer's stick, right?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Stilt stick.. Carry my light around, can pick up a roll of tape with it, can un hang drop cords. works for me.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Can you pick your nose with it??????????
Haha or your arse?:thumbup:
Seriously, why not just lift the light with your hand? You've got to lift the stick anyway so...........


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

moore said:


> Stilt stick.. Carry my light around, can pick up a roll of tape with it, can un hang drop cords. works for me.


 Aaaaah! so thats what it is, I was actually going to say that but I didn't want to look like a know all , I use a retractable magnet but thats only good for picking up knives.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

E.K Taper said:


> Can you pick your nose with it??????????
> Haha or your arse?:thumbup:
> Seriously, why not just lift the light with your hand? You've got to lift the stick anyway so...........


When I'm on stilts?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I win:whistling2:


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

moore said:


> When I'm on stilts?


Ok, I missed the bit you said about the stilt stick.:blush: Nice 1, you could also lift yer radio with it, room to room


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

E.K Taper said:


> Ok, I missed the bit you said about the stilt stick.:blush: Nice 1, you could also lift yer radio with it, room to room


And I do...:yes:


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

No wonder you go through so many lights.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah .. but mine was free.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

moore said:


> And I do...:yes:












Clips right to your collar. The stock headphones are garbage tho. I like Shure's over-ear isolation phones. Also great for ignoring chatty GCs.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey Moore, I had to make a stick like yours today!!!!!!! My 4" knife fell behind some kitchen units and I thought " this'll do the trick!"
Bingo! Got it back pronto
Cheers Moore.:thumbup:
Couldnt pick my nose with it though.........


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

new and modified ''stilt stick''
All I need now Is a strong magnet on one end to pick up dropped knifes .


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> new and modified ''stilt stick''
> *All I need now Is a strong magnet on one end to pick up dropped knifes *.


That, and some grammar lessons:jester:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

moore said:


> new and modified ''stilt stick''
> All I need now Is a strong magnet on one end to pick up dropped knifes .


I use one of those telescopic pen magnets (from an auto shop) but with an extra magnet off another one stuck to the existing one, picks up the 6" sheetrock broadknife but it won't lift a 12" knife off the ground, but it will lift the end of it up vertical so you can reach down and get it, on the other end I fitted a sharp nail so I can pick up sanding sponges, the trick is to give it a quick stab so it doesn't telescope back in itself.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> That, and some grammar lessons:jester:


Hey,,, he is currently enrolled in the Capt'ns advanced course on southern Einglish,,, and seems to be doing quite well with it two!!!!


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Hey,,, he is currently enrolled in the Capt'ns advanced course on southern Einglish,,, and seems to be doing quite well with it two!!!!


 
That thar sounds like a right powerful cure fur sumtin like you done recollected on. Purt near I reckon.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Hey,,, he is currently enrolled in the Capt'ns advanced course on southern Einglish,,, and seems to be doing quite well with it two!!!!


:laughing: You guys are done creckin' me up over in her!!!1


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Unlike the grabber. My stilt stick can hang from any of those thar switch boxes..scaffolding,S/d.. Always close by. The new magnet feature works as well as I could have thar expected... ,9',10' ceilings not a problem all you alls need Is a longer stick ...Production time 15 min. Material $5 If ya know were too look...


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> Unlike the grabber. My stilt stick can hang from any of those thar switch boxes..scaffolding,S/d.. Always close by. The new magnet feature works as well as I could have thar expected... ,9',10' ceilings not a problem all you alls need Is a longer stick ...Production time 15 min. Material $5 If ya know were too look...


 Thats truly a wonderment,,,ya did ral good that time moore!:yes:


----------

